# Laufzeitmessung



## TommyMo (12. August 2004)

hi leute!

ich hab ein mörderprogramm geschrieben ... mit mörder mein ich dass es eine laufzeit von 5 minuten hat ... bei dem ich auf eine datenbank zugreife usw. würde jetzt zu weit führen und ist auch nicht mein anliegen. was ich gerne wissen würde, wäre, wie kann ich die laufzeit in Java für ein programm messen ich meine so quasi einen timer starten, der bei beginn des programmes losläuft, und am ende stopt. 

wenn wer eine idee hat, nur her damit!  

gruß TOM


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. August 2004)

Hallo!

Siehe:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=155981&highlight=Laufzeit+messen

Gruß Tom


----------



## TommyMo (12. August 2004)

AH!

danke! verdammt, ich hab zwar gesucht, aber dürft nicht die richtigen begriffe verwendet haben. rolleyes: 


THX!


----------

